# 3D Shoots, Hunts and Gatherings, 2011!



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

Traditional 3D Shoots, Hunts and Gatherings; 2011
and remaining 2010 

This list to be updated and info added as needed. If you have info about an event on the list, or one that should be included, please start a new thread, add to this thread and we will move the info into the schedule, or send your info via a pm to JakeAllen.

Looks like a another, busy and fun year! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


August 21, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

August 20 & 21, 2011
BigJim Shoot
@ BigJim's Bow Company, Albany, Ga

August 27, 2011
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club 
Fun Shoot 
Shooting starts at 7:00 a.m. Maybe earlier if you camp nearby...154 Poole Rd
Ellaville Ga. 31806
Donnie Poole Coordinator
Thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632371 


September 24, 2011
TBG Booth @ Unicoi
Unicoi State Park, North Ga
Joel Smith Coordinator

Spet 30-October 2, 2011, 2011
TBG Northern Zone Deer, Bear, and Hog Hunt
Coopers Creek WMA
Suches, GA
Gene Bramblett Coordinator
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=636658

October 24, thru Oct 30, 2011
9th Annual Horsecreek Trad Hunt
Horsecreek WMA
Robert Carter

December 3, 4 & 5, 2010
TBG Central Zone Hunt
Oconee WMA
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575921
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

January 6-8, 2012
TBG Southern Zone Hunt: Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 
This hunt will take place on January 6,7,8 at Chickasawhatchee 
WMA for deer, hogs, and tree rats so please go ahead and mark it on your calender. 
This is an archery only hunt and we will probably be the only folks on 25,000 acres.
Chase Crawford, Coordinator
thread:http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637191






Past Doings~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August 7, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 
Primative and Traditional, 3D Championship Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Dennis, aka Dennis Rice

August 13 & 14, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

Annual Sausage & Tree Rat Round Up
Pinelog WMA
Joe Coots

July 2, 2011
Brother Al Chapman's annual,
"Independance Day Trad Shoot & Celebration"
Powder Springs, Ga


July 10, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; RogerB, aka Roger Boykin

July 9 & 10, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

July 17, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

July 15 - 17, 2011
IBO World Traditional Championship
Clarkesville, TN
www.IBO.net



July 23, 2011
TBG Youth Event
Saturday, July 23rd, Yatesville Ga at the Reconciliation House
more info please pm "bamabird", aka Tony Smith
see thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616587

July 30, 2011
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), Banquet
Griffin, Ga
Chuck Evans Coordinator

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June 5, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Dutchman, aka Gene Bramlett

June 2, 3, 4 & 5, 2011
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehull State Park, McCalla, Al
Terry Harris
www.howardhillse.com

June 11 & 12, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

June 19, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May 1, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Al33, aka big daddy Al Chapman

April 29,30 & May 1, 2011
14th Annual, Tennessee Classic
Clarkesville, Tn
www.twinoaksbowhunters.com
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599464

May 8, 2011
Mother's Day!

May 7 & 8, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

TBG participation in 4H State Championship Shoot
Mount Eagle, Ga

May 15, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

May 21, 2011
Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, Ga
see for details:
Joe Coots Coordinator

Appling Shoot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

January 1, 2011
Annual New Years Day; Snow, Sleet, Rain, Shine,
or Cold as a Wedge Shoot and Celebration!
YOF, Primative & Traditional Archery
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 2, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Dennis Rice

January 7, 8 & 9, 2011
Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010 
see post __ for Information and Directions
thread:
Clay Patton Coordinator

January 16, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 22 & 23, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February 5, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) Banquet
Ryan's Steak House, Gainsville, Ga
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; tbd

February 6, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host; Dutchman, aka Gene Bramlett

February 7-14, 2011
4th Annual Apex Predator Hog Hunt
Ft. Stewart
Marty Thompson
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583411

February 12 & 13, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

February 19, 2011
Traditional Bowhunters of Ga, (TBG)
Central Zone Shoot
Culledon, Ga
directions & info:
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

February 20, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

February 26 & 27, 2011
Pre Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill State Park, Al
Terry Harris

March 6, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Jake Allen, aka Jeff Hampton

March 4 - 6, 2011
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
State Championship Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org

March 12 & 13, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

March 19 & 20, 2011
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), 
State Shoot!
Holiday Park, Ga
Joel Smith, Coordinator

March 20, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April 3, 2011
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Necedah, aka Dave

April 9, 2011
TBG Southern Zone Shoot 
Poole Plantation, Ellaville Goergia
154 Poole Rd, Ellaville, 31806
Donnie Poole 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605467

April 9 & 10, 2011
Sapp Creek Archery, 3D Shoot, Omega Ga
directions & info: from Tifton Hwy 39 South to Omega,
Red light go one block south, turn left on Cedar Street, 2 -3 miles on the right.
Jim Dunn: 229-392-3867, or 229-528-4456

April 17, 2011
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

April 16 & 17, 2011
Big Jim's Spring Stick Slinging, and Tree Killing
2, 20 Target Courses
812 Morgan Ct. 
Albany, GA 31705 
Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
Barb Babcock 229-344-1616

April 24, 2011
Easter

Big Jim Shoot

Chickasawhatchee Spring Hunt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

*NGT Information and Directions*

Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 2:00 to 3:00 PM. We usually have some good food. 
Lunch at about 12:00 $5.00
Recurve and Longbow, Women's and Youth classes.
Membership is (I think $20-25 one time) but a lot of us "donate" a fee yearly to help defray the cost of targets etc. All $ are appreciated!
Shoot fees are posted there and I think it is $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members, which isn't bad at all for the fun.
It is traditional only, with field points....no wheelies. You must sign in too.
The shoots are 1st Sundays of every month Jan-August. One exception is July. The shoot is weekend after the fourth or later. That one can vary depending on when the fourth in the week.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 13, 2010)

Horse Creek 
December 3, 4 & 5, 2011
TBG Central Zone Hunt
Oconee WMA

Believe you may have the year wrong?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd love to do another Ft Stewart hog hunt in Feb.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> Horse Creek
> December 3, 4 & 5, 2011
> TBG Central Zone Hunt
> Oconee WMA
> ...



Thanks  Lot's to keep up with.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 13, 2010)

AWWW man  looks like more decisions again next year!!! which one to attend!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Jeff for keeping us up to date!!!


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Jeff , Great Job!! kirby


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 13, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks  Lot's to keep up with.




Yes it is thank you for doing such a great job of keeping us informed! 

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 13, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> I'd love to do another Ft Stewart hog hunt in Feb.



Marty if you do I would love to try and make it to that.  I think Ft. Stewart may be my best bet to kill a hog.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff good job.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2010)

Lots of work in this thread. Good job, Jake.


----------



## whiz (Oct 17, 2010)

*SAPP  CREEK ARCHERY omega ga  2011 SHOOT DATES*

JAN 22 & 23
FEB 12 & 13
MAR 12 & 13
APRIL 9 & 10
MAY 7 & 8
JUNE 11 & 12
JULY 9 & 10
AUG 13 & 14---canceled




DIRECTIONS-----FROM TIFTON TAKE HWY 319 SOUTH TO OMEGA . AT SIGNAL LITE GO ONE BLOCK SOUTH . TURN LEFT ON CEDAR ST . OUT ABOUT 2 OR 3 MILES ON RIGHT.
SEE YALL THERE!!!!!!!!

CLASSES---MEN,WOMAN,CHILDREN


INFO CALL JIM DUNN 
229-392-3867 OR 229-528-4456 

bring your tent , lots of room for camping.

saturday: daylite to dark
sunday: 1:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.


----------



## missalot (Dec 29, 2010)

man i wished i would win the lotto or something ,i would grab me a rv and hit all of them!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread just keeps getting better. Just look at all the shoots and such we have to look forward to!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 26, 2011)

Horse Creek hunt last weekend in October.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Horse Creek hunt last weekend in October.RC



Added sir, 9th annual. 

I also added BigJim's Spring Shoot: April 16 & 17


----------



## Indian nate (Mar 10, 2011)

*shoots*

I wish I could make them all!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2011)

South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club 
Fun Shoot - August 27, 2011. See thread in the forum. Shooting starts at 7:00 a.m. Maybe earlier if you camp nearby...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632371


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 10, 2011)

Curious since it is so close to me but is there going to be a central zone hunt at Oconee this year?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes the weekend after thanksgiven


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 17, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Yes the weekend after thanksgiven



Dennis- Might want to change the dates above. They show 2010.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 2, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'd love to do another Ft Stewart hog hunt in Feb.



Keep me posted!


----------

